# Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?



## Hawk321 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe in diversen Gewässern u.a. Baldeneysee in Essen und obere Ruhr sowie div. Vereinsgewässer in BW und Bayern gelesen, das die Verwendung von normalen Maden absolut verboten ist!

Kann mir jemand erklären was das soll????#q

Besonders im Baldeneysee und einem Teil der Ruhr ist das völlig bekloppt meiner Meinung nach....2 Km weiter an der Ruhr darf man wieder????


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Ja mei... wenn es der/die Rechtsinhaber einfach nicht wollen, dann reicht das schon aus. Der Wirt macht die Kneipenordnung und das war schon immer so. Wer damit nicht kann, der trinkt sein Bier eben woanders.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Ich kenne solche Verbote eigentlich nur im Zusammenhang mit Gewässern, die der Trinkwassergewinnug dienen!
Damit soll wohl vor allem das Anfüttern mit Maden verhindert werden.

Jürgen


----------



## Schuppi 56 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Ja Das ist das selbe der KFV Dingolfing hat in den Verboten stehen.
Das Frolic und jedliches Katzenfutter Verboten ist .
Aber Maden Ist eben schon der erste Schritt zum Lebndköder Verbot.
Als Nächstes kommen die Würmer dran und dann wie schon an den Seen der Bayerischen Sclösser und Seen Verwaltung der Tote Köfi.

Da freut sich die GufiLobby um so mehr .
lg


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> Da freut sich die GufiLobby um so mehr .
> lg



Wenn sich die Öffentlichkeit mal der Gummiköder annimmt, dann wird sich das Gufi Angeln in Deutschland recht schnell erledigt haben.

Aber dann bleiben noch der Boilie, Forellenpaste und Blinker/Spinner/Wobbler/Fliegen.

Langt doch. ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Um das Gewässer wurde eine sterile Kuppel gezogen,um Vogelkot einzuschränken?Stopschilder für paarungsbereite Kröten,nicht das dort geschmuddelt wird?Hab ja mal gehört,das Würmer nur noch unterm See durch dürfen,EU-Vorschrift.

..........|uhoh:


----------



## Schuppi 56 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Öffentlichkeit mal der Gummiköder annimmt, dann wird sich das Gufi Angeln in Deutschland recht schnell erledigt haben.
> 
> Aber dann bleiben noch der Boilie, Forellenpaste und Blinker/Spinner/Wobbler/Fliegen.
> 
> Langt doch. ^^


ja du  wo bleibt dann das Fischen so wie es die nartur erfunden hat ? 
Zitat Auwa : Das Angeln ist eine Volkswirschaft und birngt 4 Mio Jahresumsatz ."

Also was Auwa sagt war schon immer Suspect und hatte keine Wertschätzungen denn wer gibt nach seiner Aussage schon 1000,--€ im Monat fürs Fischen aus ?

Aber wenn man blos noch ans Wasser geht und die Fische beim springen zu sieht dann wird man wohl auch mal umdenken und sagen oh wie waren die in den letzten 2 jahr hunderten glücklich 
und Fingen .
so nun sagt wa sihr dazu meint .
lg


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

4 Milliarden und 1000 Euro im Jahr. Sind genug im Board die auch mehrere Tausend im Jahr schaffen.

Hattest du in Mathe auch immer ne 1 oder 2... |rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Ich würde mir da weniger Gedanken machen,Jagen liegt in der Natur des Menschen,daran wird sich auch nichts ändern,mal mit Höhen,mal mit Tiefen,aber das Angeln mal gänzlich Verboten wird,die Köderwahl massiv eingeschränkt,unwahrscheinich.

Und 4 Mios Umsatz ist Sicherlich kein volkswirtschaftlicher Faktor,das wird auch weit drüber liegen.

Mich würde eher Interessieren,weshalb da jemand eine Madenphobie hat,aber wahrscheinlich kann der Pächter? das im eigenen Ermessen so halten.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> 4 Milliarden und 1000 Euro im Jahr. Sind genug im Board die auch mehrere Tausend im Jahr schaffen.
> 
> Hattest du in Mathe auch immer ne 1 oder 2... |rolleyes


Hallo 4 Mio sind nicht 4 Mrd  richtig lesen und  zitieren ned  das 1000 fache bei mio  auf mrd  machen oder sagst dir auch ne 0 ist keine Zahl?
lg


----------



## Hawk321 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Trinkwasser...oh mann...dann aber tausende Spaziergänger mit deren Kötern die darein pinkeln, Boilieangler und hasse nicht gesehen.

Langsam kotzt mich das in Deutschland echt an. Will man einigermassen gescheit angeln, heisst es LANGE AUTO FAHREN!

Und KöFi echt verboten da unten in Bayern bei den Schlossseen??? Also da soll man doch echtmal alle Aale und Hechte verklagen, fressen einfach so tote Fischchen...#q


Was dürfen wir eigentlich noch? Angelpuff wird bald eher weniger werden und solche Verbote wie in Deutschland sind doch völlig durchgeknallt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da weniger Gedanken machen,Jagen liegt in der Natur des Menschen,daran wird sich auch nichts ändern,mal mit Höhen,mal mit Tiefen,aber das Angeln mal gänzlich Verboten wird,die Köderwahl massiv eingeschränkt,unwahrscheinich.



Schau dir die Veganer an. Ist auch unnatürlich und der Mensch hat seit seiner Entstehung anders gelebt. Aber nun krempeln wir das innerhalb von kürzester Zeit mal komplett um und verleugnen die Natur des Menschen. Das wird für die Leute die nicht nur in der Stadt hocken, mit dem Rad zu ihrem Yuppi Job fahren und runtergefallenes Obst fressen wollen, noch in absehbarer Zeit nervig werden...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

In Bayern ist der tote Köfi verboten?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> 4 Milliarden und 1000 Euro im Jahr. Sind genug im Board die auch mehrere Tausend im Jahr schaffen.



Genauso hat er es gesagt der Auwa.

Mal zum Thema, es wurde in anderen Threads schon heftig über dumme, lustige und merkwürdige Verbote diskutiert. Das ist nunmal so und der Pächter/Land/Verein kann sich da halt mal sein eigenes Süppchen Kochen.

Der Post von Andal trifft es doch sehr gut, das kann ich nur so absegnen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Schau dir die Veganer an. Ist auch unnatürlich und der Mensch hat seit seiner Entstehung anders gelebt. Aber nun krempeln wir das innerhalb von kürzester Zeit mal komplett um und verleugnen die Natur des Menschen. Das wird für die Leute die nicht nur in der Stadt hocken, mit dem Rad zu ihrem Yuppi Job fahren und runtergefallenes Obst fressen wollen, noch in absehbarer Zeit nervig werden...



Du meinst die hier? http://echtlustig.com/1460/woran-man-erkennt-dass-jemand-veganer-ist

Insgesamt sehe ich das aber alles easy.Ich würde meine Maden trotzdem Baden gehen lassen.Letztlich sind Argumente wie "Wassergüteklasse" kompletter Nonsens.Deine 3 Maden im Vergleich zum gesamten Aufkommen an Kleinstlebewesen im Bodensubtrat,das ist wie Bill Gates und mein Konto,kein Verhältnis.


Was den Ökoterror angeht,ist mir auch Schnuppe.Solange wie die sich nur an die "kleinen Verbrechen" einer subtilen,brachialen Anglerwelt zu schaffen machen,weiss man,das es ein zahnloser Tiger ist.

Wie Peta,mit ihren Maßnahmen und den Hunden in Heimen.Wer so agiert,kann doch garnicht mehr für das einstehen,was sie Predigen.

Soll jeder wie,wie er mag Leben und gemeinsam Grenzen finden.Es geht alles im gesunden Mittelmaß,daran scheitern wir aber immer kläglich.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Habe ja auch schon oft in der Ruhr geangelt, zwar nicht im Baldeneysee, meist woanders. Ein generelles Madenverbot ist mir da nie aufgefallen. Meist steht in den Angelscheinen das gefärbte Maden verboten sind, kann man ja auch in Deutschland nicht mehr legal kaufen.

Vielleicht kannst Du mal den Schein einscannen und hier rein stellen.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da weniger Gedanken machen,Jagen liegt in der Natur des Menschen,daran wird sich auch nichts ändern,mal mit Höhen,mal mit Tiefen,aber das Angeln mal gänzlich Verboten wird,die Köderwahl massiv eingeschränkt,unwahrscheinich.
> 
> Und 4 Mios Umsatz ist Sicherlich kein volkswirtschaftlicher Faktor,das wird auch weit drüber liegen.
> 
> Mich würde eher Interessieren,weshalb da jemand eine Madenphobie hat,aber wahrscheinlich kann der Pächter? das im eigenen Ermessen so halten.


Ja  Pächter Eigentümer  kann  über  die Gestzlichen  bestimmungen  selber noch  erlassen was in seinen Sinne  ihn als  relevant erscheinen .

Beisspiel er kann   den  hecht 50cm Schonmass ohne wieters auf 70 oder 80 erhöhen 
und schonzeit  auch über  die gestzliche  die bei uns in Bayern von 15.2-15.4 liegt   erkann vonn 1.1 bis 30.10  das  machen kann ihn keiner was anhaben  also kann er genau so sagen bei mir ist Maden und wurm zum beispiel verboten , er kann aber genau so sagen  Spinnfischen ist verboten nur stellfisch isterlaubt  kann so gasr sagen unter 0,40iger und 2/0er Einzelhaken ist nicht .ist sein gutes recht 
 .Also siehst was nicht gegen das Gesetz  verstösst kann er machen .
wie heisst es so schön ." wer soll mir  was ich kanns ja bin im recht "
kannst du nicht dagegen tuhn  .
nur das einzige was du  machen kannst dort nicht Fischen 
lg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Das ganze ist aber im BGB verankert,sowie in einigen anderen Gesetzen.Faktisch kann man dagegen,wenn ich das in meiner Ausbildung richtig verstanden habe,mit einer Petition kippen.Denn ohne weiteres kann er sich nicht,wenn es ein öffentliches Gewässer ist,über die Gesetze hinweg setzen.Privatwirtschaftliche Teiche sind da wieder anders eingestuft,dann noch nach Bundesland verschieden.

Letztlich,hau rein deine Maden,ich glaub nicht,das viel passieren kann.5 Jahre Haft? |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> Hallo 4 Mio sind nicht 4 Mrd  richtig lesen und  zitieren ned  das 1000 fache bei mio  auf mrd  machen oder sagst dir auch ne 0 ist keine Zahl?
> lg



Alter Schwede. So langsam wird das auch anstrengend.

DU hast Auwa falsch zitiert. Ich habe es korrigiert und nun wirfst du mit vor, ich zitiere falsch...

Das Schriftbild ist schon heftig und nun kommen noch Fehler in der Logik hinzu. Mir wirds zuviel.


----------



## slowhand (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Öffentlichkeit mal der Gummiköder annimmt, dann wird sich das Gufi Angeln in Deutschland recht schnell erledigt haben.



Das wundert mich sowieso, dass die Dinger noch erlaubt sind... Unverrottbarer Kunststoff voll mit hochgiftigen Weichmachern! Den Berg, den alle Angler in einem Jahr in unseren Flüssen und Seen versenken, würde ich gerne mal auf einem Haufen sehen.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich angel' selber damit! Aber ein bischen Druck auf die Hersteller und Vertreiber wäre schon nicht schlecht, es ginge auch umweltverträglicher. Maisstärke, Pektine, Gelatine oder so. Machbar wäre das, vielleicht sind die Dinger dann nicht mehr ganz so haltbar und ganz so grell, aber was soll's?!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Du würdest Reich werden,wenn du darauf ein Patent hast.Wenn die anderen Verboten werden,deine den Markt übernehmen,hast du auch noch dank Verfall,einen beständigen Absatz.Genie :g

Ermsthaft,ich glaube gegen Natürköder spricht wenig,aber die Gufi-Geschichte ist wirklich eine,wo Angler/Industrie mal umdenken sollten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Bin da voll deiner Meinung, slowhand.

Auf der einen Seite spielen sich manche Leute als Natur- und Gewässerschützer auf, weil sie den Leuten ihre Boilies verbieten. Aber auf der anderen Seite versenken dann genau die Leute ihre Chemie-Gift-Plastikköder + Bleikopf im Gewässer.

Ein wenig Bigott ist die ganze Sache schon.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bin da voll deiner Meinung, slowhand.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite spielen sich manche Leute als Natur- und Gewässerschützer auf, weil sie den Leuten ihre Boilies verbieten. Aber auf der anderen Seite versenken dann genau die Leute ihre Chemie-Gift-Plastikköder + Bleikopf im Gewässer.
> 
> Ein wenig Bigott ist die ganze Sache schon.


oh dir ist ein Licht auf gegangen mit den Plastik und Bleiköpfen drum kann ja ein Pächter oder Eigen tümer auch wenn der Eigentümer wie in Bayern der Staat ist kann der Pächter die Regeln soweit anpassen das er das Gesetz nicht unterschreitet somit ist eben fischen Ländersache und nicht Bundessache 
lg


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



> Maisstärke, Pektine, Gelatine oder so. Machbar wäre das, vielleicht sind  die Dinger dann nicht mehr ganz so haltbar und ganz so grell, aber was  soll's?!


gibts doch schon...

http://www.fritz-germany.com/portal/index.php


Ist zwar nicht wirklich einsteigerfreundlich, aber wenn man erstmal Grund drin hat und man mehrere Gussformen und Farben sowie Aromen beisammen hat, wirds billig...
Gufis in fast jeder Farbe und Geschmack...
und ich hätt's nie geglaubt, Großbarsche stehen auf Anchovis/Vanille...


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> oh  dir ist ein Licht auf gegangen mit den Platik und  bleiköpfen  drum kann ja ein Pächter oder Eigen tümer auch  wenn der  Eigentümer wie in Bayern der staat ist kannd er  Pächter  die  Regeln soweit anpassen das er  das  Gesetz nicht unterschreitet somit ist eben fischen Länder sache und nicht Bundes sache
> lg



|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#c#q


----------



## Allround-Angler (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

OT:
@slowhand:

Den Herstellern Druck machen?

Der Konsument hat die Macht:
Was nicht gekauft wird, wird auch nicht produziert.


Zum Thema Maden:
Warum sind die verboten? Muß ja einen vernünftigen Grund haben|rolleyes...


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Warum sind die verboten? Muß ja einen vernünftigen Grund haben|rolleyes...



Eben nicht. Für ein Verbot reicht es, dass man es ausspricht. Einen tatsächlichen Grund, noch dazu einen vernünftigen braucht es einfach nicht. Doof, ist aber so.


----------



## magi (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Genauso lassen sich Gummifische auch aus Phthalat-freien Kuststoffen bzw. aus umweltverträglicheren Lösungen herstellen (Die K 2013 war diesbezüglich mal wieder sehr aufschlussreich). Es gäbe prinzipiell Lösungen, aber keinen Markt, da ja die lieben Leute am liebsten so billig wie möglich einkaufen bzw. für die Industrie keine Anreize zur Nutzung von Materialalternativen in Form von übergreifenden Verboten bestehen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Muß ja einen vernünftigen Grund haben|rolleyes...


 
Es muss nicht mal einen ersichtlichen Grund geben. 
Einfaches Beispiel:

Der Bezirk Oberfranken verbietet per Bezirksfischereiverordnung den Einsatz von Echolots:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bes...n-und-bezirksverordnungen/bezirk-oberfranken/

§16
"8. § 14 Satz 1 Geräte zur Ortung von Fischen und Fischbeständen verwendet,"

In Mittelfranken gilt das nicht, meines Wissens nach auch nicht für andere Bayerische Regierungsbezirke.

Gibt es also speziell für Oberfranken einen vernünftigen Grund, Echolots zu verbieten? Natürlich nicht. Pure Willkür.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Willkür? Nein, blanker Neid...
Derjenige, der so ein Ding hat könnte einen Fisch mehr erwischen...
Also wird von den Nichtbesitzern (ohnehin die Mehrheit), solange abgestimmt, petitioniert und geklagt, bis man sie verbietet... 
Du siehst, nur der Neid...

Ich halts da mit Fendrich:
"Dös Mitleid kriagt ma gschenkt, den Neid ma sich verdiena muß"
Also hol dir künstliche Maden, pepp die mit Aromen auf und fang trotzdem mehr als die anderen...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Andal schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Für ein Verbot reicht es, dass man es ausspricht. Einen tatsächlichen Grund, noch dazu einen vernünftigen braucht es einfach nicht. Doof, ist aber so.



Gerade vereinsinterne Verbote haben oft einzig den Hintergrund, daß manche Leute Angst davor haben jemand anders könnte ihnen vielleicht die Fische wegfangen.
Oder davor, daß die Schnur eines Andersangelnden die eigene kreuzen könnte.

Dann müssen nur noch die Richtigen aueinander treffen...

|director:  |bigeyes

|krach:

  |motz:  :e:e:e:e

|krach: |krach:
|splat2:|smash:

#x    |znaika: 


:vik::c


Bei uns im Verein haben zum Glück eh schon recht wenig Regeln.
Ein paar davon müssen eingehalten werden:
Schonmaße und Zeiten, Gewässersperren, Fangbeschränkungen.
Und nur eine Raubfischangel und mit Stahlvorfach und kräftiger Schnur.

Aber  z.B. beim Nachtangelverbot gilt eigentlich:
Wenn man möchte, dann darf man sich dran halten...

Und muß man einem ü80 jährigem das Fangbuch nehmen, weil er mal vergessen hat, den Köfi zu töten???

Fall´s sich ein Überkorrekter "Oben" beschwert, wird das nur belächelt...
#g

Aber wir haben auch so einen Kandidaten:
Er säät Neid und Zwietracht, wo er nur kann!
Wehe, wenn so ein Samen auf fruchtbare Erden trifft...

Sein Lieblingsmärchen ist das, vom Mais und den platzenden Karpfenmägen... |rolleyes

Zum Glück nimmt ihn eh keiner mehr Ernst:

:mEr ist unser (heimliches) Maskottchen!


----------



## Schuppi 56 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es muss nicht mal einen ersichtlichen Grund geben.
> Einfaches Beispiel:
> 
> Der Bezirk Oberfranken verbietet per Bezirksfischereiverordnung den Einsatz von Echolots:
> ...


Ja du hast recht es ist von Regierungsbezirk zu Bezierk verschieden , denn der Verband Ufr  hat schon ein Boilie verbot erlassen und  auch ein Raubfischverbot    in den Mpndungen der Zuflüße  zum Main   2km Nach der  Mündung Zulauf aufwärts  sind  die alle als Salomonienden gewässer ausgewiesen : Wern,Saale usw:  da musst du alles an Räuber mit nehmen was am haken hängt. Also Erlass des Bezierkverbandes Ufr  da soll noch einer durchblicken und im  Main gelten wieder  Schonzeit und maß
lg


----------



## Schuppi 56 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Gerade vereinsinterne Verbote haben oft einzig den Hintergrund, daß manche Leute Angst davor haben jemand anders könnte ihnen vielleicht die Fische wegfangen.
> Oder davor, daß die Schnur eines Andersangelnden die eigene kreuzen könnte.
> 
> Dann müssen nur noch die Richtigen aueinander treffen...
> ...


Nachtschwärmer  frag ihn mal ob er  die Anatomie de Karpfen kennt?
Denn karpfen habn in den Sinne  keinen Magen  wie  Raubfische . also soll er nicht  von  Sachen reden die er nie  Beweisen kann .
ja was  ist  wenn ein Parpfen voll gefressen ist  steht er mal 3-4std  in der  ecke und  wartet auf platz zum wieder wühlen 
lg


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Ich war mal in einen Verein mit Madenanfütterverbot-das gab es nur weil der erste Vorsitzende es ekelig fand.
Aber in den Verein wurden eh Regeln so gemacht wie der Präsie es brauchte-verstehe bis heute nicht das es der Mitgliedsstärkste Verein der Region ist.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

na  Maden sind  nicht nur zum Fischen und Füttern  sondern  auch in der  medizin werden sie zur  Wundheilung eingesezt also wo sind  die eklig ?
und  wenn ich  wasser hätte  würde sofort Gufi ,Boilie und C&R Verbot  Einführen denn das  sind  3 Möglichkeiten was  nichts am Wasser zusuchen  denn da  Sponsert man nur  die industrie  aber  bringt nicht beim fischen   denn Ntur is natur  Denn du magst ja auch kein Retorten Schnitzel sondern ein richtiges  Schnitzel  und so seh des beim  Fisch auch  soll das  haben was natur  hat 
lg


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Das Verbot von Maden wird meist mit dem Seuchenschutz begründet. Dabei geht es aber besonders um selbstgezüchtete Maden und die eventuell vorhandenen Krankheitserreger. Für mich ist das jedenfalls übertriebene Paranoia...


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin Gardenfly,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein LAV 
vom Herrn M.(RIP) persöhnlich auf einer JHV gesagt-aber von Scheele kann ich mir das natürlich auch vorstellen.


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> na  Maden sind  nicht nur zum Fischen und Füttern  sondern  auch in der  medizin werden sie zur  Wundheilung eingesezt also wo sind  die eklig ?



Ich habe das mal live gesehen-nicht medizinische Maden aber die Maden krabbelten auf ein fast abgefauelten Bein herum -die Dame fand es cool-der Abtrat hat ihr leben sogar verlängert da kein abgestorbenes Gewebe in die Blutbahn kam .


----------



## Knispel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Ich schlage vor wir fischen nur noch so :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSsRtNkxLIc&feature=youtu.be

dann hat die liebe Seele Ruh und Schuppi 56 seine Natur ganz für sich alleine ....


----------



## KölnerAngler (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor wir fischen nur noch so :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSsRtNkxLIc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> dann hat die liebe Seele Ruh und Schuppi 56 seine Natur ganz für sich alleine ....



Kurzes OT:

Mit was für Ruten fischen die da?


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Superleichte Whips. Hab neulich auf einer jap. Seite mal die tolle Übersetzung "Bitterling- Rute" gelesen.


----------



## daci7 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Kurzes OT:
> 
> Mit was für Ruten fischen die da?



Es gibt in Japan 'ne Menge Angelmethoden ohne Rolle, welche Ruten das nun genau sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen 
hier sind mal ein paar Modelle aufgezeigt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1hj52z-aZ4


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...351/karpfenangeln/bitterling-fishing-rod.html


----------



## Tricast (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Diese Art zu angeln gibt es auch bei uns und auch diese Art der Ruten gibt es. Es sind Teleskopstippen. In den Längen 1,5m bis ca. 4 m nennt man sie Speedfischruten; ab 4-5m bis 11m nennt man sie bei uns einfach Stippruten oder Whips. Die Schnur ist immer fast so lang wie die Rute und wird direkt an die Rutenspitze gebunden. Wir benutzen oft dafür einen sogenannten "Stonfo" in den die Schnur eingehängt wird.
Die kurzen Ruten (Speedfishruten) werden zum Fang von Ukels verwendet, eine sehr schnelle Angelei, deshalb auch der Name. 100 Ukels in der Stunde sind keine Hexerei, wenn man es kann.
In dem angeführten Film haben die Japaner diese Ruten mit leichten Wagglern gefischt, wir in Europa bevorzugen die Stipp-Pose dafür, da sich die Stipp-Pose besser führen läßt.

Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Knispel (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Um einmal wieder zum Thema zukommen.
Maden sind verboten - jetzt kommt die Deutsche "Korintenkackerei" ins Spiel, die Frage ist : Welche ? Fliegenmaden - wenn ja welche Gattung. "Bienenmaden" ( ist in Wirklichkeit eine Mottenlarve(raupe) also ein Schmetterling ) ist wieder etwas anderes. Was ist mit kleinen Larven, Raupen oder die Nymphenformen anderer Landinsekten z.B. Käfer ect. ? Ganz kleine Würmer ähneln auch Maden. Auch das große Feld der künstlichen - bzw. toten oder gefrosteten Maden, Larven, Raupen oder ähnlich geformten Köder muss auch reglementiert werden. Mann wo soll dass den noch hinführen ?


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

So ein Madenverbot hat aber auch einen unbestreitbaren Vorteil. Damit liegen garantiert keine leere Madenschälchen mehr im Gebüsch.

Für den Einzelfall: Höflich fragen. Irgend eine Begründung wirds schon geben.


----------



## Knispel (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Andal schrieb:


> So ein Madenverbot hat aber auch einen unbestreitbaren Vorteil. Damit liegen garantiert keine leere Madenschälchen mehr im Gebüsch.
> 
> Für den Einzelfall: Höflich fragen. Irgend eine Begründung wirds schon geben.


 
@Andal, gibt es bei euch unterhalb des Weißwurstäquators ( von uns aus gesehen ) nicht auch diese kleinen Dosen für 2 Euronen Pfand + Füllung, die wenn leer immer wieder aufgefüllt werden können ? Seit dem es hier fast nur noch "lose" Maden gibt, fliegen wie von Geisterhand keine Dosen an der Weser mehr rum.


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du den Weißwurstäquator ansetzt. An der Ruhr? 

Ich wohne jetzt im Rheinland und das sind Maden auch problemlos offen zu bekommen. Aber es stimmt schon. In Bayern hat das in unserer Gegend nur ein Händler durchgezogen und es wurde gemosert...!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Andal schrieb:


> Für den Einzelfall: Höflich fragen. Irgend eine Begründung wirds schon geben.



Die einzig halbwegs logische Begründung kannst du an ungereinigten,älteren Maden olfaktorisch wahrnehmen.

Wobei sich natürlich die Frage stellt,ab wieviel Zentner(Tonnen?)Madeneintrag ins Gewässser eine Veränderung des PH Wertes festzustellen wäre.


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Um einmal wieder zum Thema zukommen.
> Maden sind verboten - jetzt kommt die Deutsche "Korintenkackerei" ins Spiel, die Frage ist : Welche ? Fliegenmaden - wenn ja welche Gattung. "Bienenmaden" ( ist in Wirklichkeit eine Mottenlarve(raupe) also ein Schmetterling ) ist wieder etwas anderes. Was ist mit kleinen Larven, Raupen oder die Nymphenformen anderer Landinsekten z.B. Käfer ect. ? Ganz kleine Würmer ähneln auch Maden. Auch das große Feld der künstlichen - bzw. toten oder gefrosteten Maden, Larven, Raupen oder ähnlich geformten Köder muss auch reglementiert werden. Mann wo soll dass den noch hinführen ?



Es geht um Fleischmaden, insbesondere um selbstgezüchtete und die eventuelle Gefahr von Seuchen.


----------



## fordfan1 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Es geht um Fleischmaden, insbesondere um selbstgezüchtete und die eventuelle Gefahr von Seuchen.



Hatten wir glaube ich schon...


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Hatten wir glaube ich schon...



"Wir"(?) Hab kein Posting von dir in diesem Thread gesehen...


----------



## Knispel (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Es geht um Fleischmaden, insbesondere um selbstgezüchtete und die eventuelle Gefahr von Seuchen.


 
Dann ziehe ich meine Maden auf Fisch - denn habe ich eine "Fischmade" ? Es gibt keine "Fleischmade" in der Entomologie ! Und Maden verursachen Seuchen ? Toll - Fische die eines natürlichen Todes sterben - und das sind bestimmt einige - treiben im laufe ihres Verwesungsprozesses auch schon einmal auf und werden von Maden zerfressen, deshalb schon einmal eine Seuche ausgebrochen ? Die Leute die soetwas verbieten haben in meinen Augen nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank - da sind unsere modernen "Chemiekeulen" die vor Weichmacher nur so triefen und bestimmte Kugeln voller künstlichen Aromen und Stoffen schon ein anderes Kaliber, aber die erzeugen ja keine Seuchen. Ich fische seid über 50 Jahren und war über 30 Jahre Gewässerwart ( auch in einem LV ) von einer Seuche durch Angelmaden habe ich noch nie etwas gehört, weder im In - oder Ausland.


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

es gäbe für mich nur ein vernünftigen Grund für ein Madenverbot:in Äschengewässern,da sie sehr positiv auf Madenfüttern reagieren.Bei den derzeitigen Beständen ein sinnvolles Verbot.
In allen anderen Gewässern: nein,es gibt keine Seuchen dadurch,noch Fliegenplagen-und wer sich von Maden ekelt-es gibt garantiert gute Verhaltenspsychologen die das wieder hinbekommen.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



Knispel schrieb:


> @Andal, gibt es bei euch unterhalb des Weißwurstäquators ( von uns aus gesehen ) nicht auch diese kleinen Dosen für 2 Euronen Pfand + Füllung, die wenn leer immer wieder aufgefüllt werden können ? Seit dem es hier fast nur noch "lose" Maden gibt, fliegen wie von Geisterhand keine Dosen an der Weser mehr rum.


Morgen  das mit den maden seh ich eher   als Aktion der  Gufi Loppy  den  bekommst heute schon Platik maden   
und  könnte man doch den Gedanken hegen  das man die  Echt Made vom Markt drängen will und nun der made   nach sagt sie sei  ein wassergefärhdung . wer das  sagt hat von wasserökologie soviel Ahnung   wie ein Spatz  vom Fliegenfangen  nähmlich keine .
Maden sind im Prinzip Kadaver beseitiger  aber  Resorbieren  die  Bakterien  den warum sezt man die heute schon in der  Wundheilung ein ? Wenn eine Wund  mit nichts heilt:
Denn fressen das  tote und kranke gewebe  ab und sondern dabei ein sekret ab was der Wundheilung dient .
somit  Kann ich Behaupten Maden Werden als Futermittel  gezüchtet  und das  in  Sterieln Zonen  wenn du selbe r  Maden ziehst dann  wirst bestimmt schon gesehen habne wenn die  aktiv werden das die  alles  fressen was sie an Fleisch finden können und sauber  bekommst die auch wenn man  die  in 3 stufen  durch sieb in holz späne  fallen lässt .
Drum kan  ich da auch ned   verstehen warum man alles glaubt was gesagt  wird .
SO mal ne andere  Wasser reinheits frage  zu was dient der Krebs und das Neunauge ? ebenfalls sind das  gesundheits polizisten im Wasser die das  Wasser reinhalten  aber was ihne das Leben schwermachen  sind   Mal der Mensch mit seinen   Abwässern  die heute vor  cemicalien grade so  Schtrotzen  und   die Dünger im wasser   also sagt nicht  da sstimmt nicht denn in einigen stellen bei uns  findet man noch sehr viel krebs e besonders in waldbach läufen  also viel spass beim zitierne und  argomentieren 
lg


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*



> wer das sagt hat von wasserökologie soviel Ahnung wie ein Spatz vom Fliegenfangen nähmlich keine .



Spatzen sind durchaus geübte und erfolgreiche Insektenfänger.

Ich frage mich aber, was diese ganzen Vermutungen und an den Haaren herbeigezerrten Argumentationen sollen?

Es gibt nun mal eine Reihe von Gewässern, wo per Entscheidung der Betreiber bestimmte Köder und Anfütterungen verboten sind. Über die Gründe kann man hier nur wilde Mutmaßungen anstellen. Einzig die Betreiber könnten, was sie offensichtlich nicht wollen, hierzu Aufklärung und Begründung liefern.


----------



## Fin (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Madenverbot? Man fängt damit wohl zu gut  In den dänischen Put & Take Teichen ist das oftmals ebenso. Da geht es aber auch um die evtl. Krankheitserreger bzw. "Seuchengefahr" von selbst aufgezogenen Maden.|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Hier noch ein kleines OT zur Ernährungsweise des Passer domesticus, des Haussperlinges, auch Spatz geneannt.

Zitat aus Wikipedia:

_Der Haussperling ernährt sich hauptsächlich von Sämereien und dabei vor allem von den Samen kultivierter Getreidearten, die in ländlichen Gebieten 75 Prozent der Gesamtnahrung ausmachen können. Bevorzugt werden Weizen vor Hafer und Gerste. Regional und saisonal kann der Anteil der Samen von Wildgräsern und -kräutern den Getreideanteil erreichen oder übertreffen. Von Frühjahr bis Sommer spielt auch animalische Nahrung eine wichtige Rolle und kann bis zu 30 Prozent der Gesamtnahrung ausmachen. Dabei handelt es sich um Insekten einschließlich deren Entwicklungsstadien sowie andere Wirbellose. Vor allem in der Stadt zeigen Spatzen ein opportunistisches Verhalten und werden zu Allesfressern. Besonders an Imbissständen und in Freiluftlokalen stellen sie das unter Beweis.[13]

Die Jungen füttert der Haussperling in den ersten Tagen fast ausschließlich mit Raupen und anderen zerkleinerten Insekten. Wenn zu wenig tierische Nahrung zur Verfügung steht und beispielsweise ausschließlich Brot an die Nestlinge verfüttert wird, kann dies Verdauungsstörungen verursachen, die zum Tod der Nestlinge führen können. Mit zunehmendem Alter der Jungen verfüttern die Eltern dann mehr und mehr auch Sämereien, wobei der vegetarische Anteil auf ein Drittel steigt.[13][14]_


----------



## Hawk321 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Ich letztens in den Rhein gepullert, dann noch ne Ratte mit nem abgenutzten Köfi gefüttert...

Achja, wir verbieten Maden wegen den Dosen#d

Fragt sich nur, wo die Würmer gelagert werden?


Generell gehe ich nur mit meinen 4 Eckigen grossen Dosen zum Angelladen um dort meine Köder einfüllen zu lassen.


----------



## Alex1860 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Maden verboten, ja ticken die noch sauber?*

Bei uns gibts auch ein privates Gewässer bei dem generell Lebendköder verboten sind also auch Würmer, Maden, Heuschrecken und Köfi sowieso.


----------

